# Hares in UP



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Four days in the UP for hares...........................ran many..................shot very few..................to fast for us old people


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

I'll bet that brace of Beagles had fun!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No the beagles got tired of trying to drag those old farts around.


----------

